# UK Vape Shops to Close



## Hooked (28/3/21)

https://www.betterretailing.com/products/vaping/coronavirus-vape-shops-ordered-to-close/

"Stores selling “non-essential goods” have been told to close in a national TV address by the Prime Minister on Monday evening (23 March).

Shops that have been allowed to stay open include supermarkets, pharmacies, newsagents and post offices, while vape shops were not included on the government’s list..."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------

